# Baby ball pythons



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Does anyone know of any breeders in or close to hamilton ontario that breeds and sells baby ball pythons? I'm looking into getting one. Also my pet store sells them for $89. is that a good price? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

NOOOOOO. Never buy for that much unless thats the best you can find. I bought mine for 25.00 dollars. Though they were on sale, they were oringinaly 50. I wouldn't spend more than 60 on one. Check out prehistoricpets.com. I am not sure if thats how you spell it but I bet you can figure it out.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

$89 is a bit much. Check around a little more dude.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes, is a bit much. but depends of the species. 
a normal male$20,female about $50, no more than that for a normal.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

why are females more expensive?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well I know females are known to get more heavier but that is the only reason I could think of.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes the females get more big than males, and many people like that.
i have 2 females ball python and 1 male. and looking for a female burmese python.
in my opinion, in reptiles i like more females than males.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i want to know why females are more expensive too. theres a place down the street from me that breeds balls and they are selling what they call a female "super bumble bee" for $45k!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

OK usually the highest priced Ball Python's are female and they are pie bald. Pie bald is kind of like Pinto if you know what that is. Pie bald is where there is lack of pigment or as you know it color in the skin or external layer of animals. Pinto as I have seen isn't always white is can very from light colors to white. Pie bald is where a portion of the animal is almost always 100% pitch white.







Does it look like this?

Click here and reply


----------

